# Client won't pay me due to them hiring terrible DRYWALL workers... Need a solution.



## SPM Group (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a client who is unahppy with how a job came out. 

He is unhappy because the end product, our paint job, didn't come out to his expectation.

He expected an ultra smooth finish but I expalined to him that it won't be possible with the type of work that was done by the drywall guys. The prior drywall guys weren't professional at all. They did a terrible job and i'm trying to explain to him on why drywall work is so crucial - because any imperfections will show up in the paint work. 


Is there a link that can support my cause? I think the client is thinking i'm trying to pull a fast one here, but if i can find a website or another authorative knowledge on the web that can prove my point, I think the client would be a lot more willing to believe me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Check out the PDCA standards. There is a standard for acceptance of drywall prior to painting. www.PDCA.org


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Problems like this are simply a communication problem. Best solution is to keep a dialog with the HO. Did you have a contract? If so was it specific?
I myself hate painting over crap drywall and always try to point out the problems that will become evident if they just want paint put on.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Did you tell him you can paint it 50 times and the poor drywall work will still be visible? Did they expect you to finish the drywall work?

Tell him ultra smooth is level 5 and your drywaller didnt do level 5

See if you can pick something out of these Levels of Gypsum Board Finish


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

You put paint over crappy drywall, this should not have happened. Good luck finding the drywallers, that money is already spent.
Being the final contractor we must protect ourselves against receiving the blame for previous contractors' errors. You didn't, no money for you.

Platinum members that drive Asian sportscars should know this.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> You put paint over crappy drywall, this should not have happened. Good luck finding the drywallers, that money is already spent.
> Being the final contractor we must protect ourselves against receiving the blame for previous contractors' errors. You didn't, no money for you.
> 
> Platinum members that drive Asian sportscars should know this.



I agree, should have never painted over it. Did you not point everything out to the HO prior to painting?

Pat


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree. I would not have painted it. THe only way I would have painted it is if I walked around with the client and showed him every spot that still needed work, and told him that all of those areas will look substandard after paint is applied. Then I would have him sign a document that he understands and accepts the condition of the drywall, and is requesting that you apply the paint over the drywall in it's current condition.

If the client had signed such a document, this would take all the wind out of any later claim that the walls don't look good.

Now the drywall guys can claim your paint is making it difficult for them to repair their own work.

And they will be right.

Ultimately the responsibility lies with the painter in this situation to either abstain from applying paint, or fix the substandard work yourself before painting.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

case closed really


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

If they hired the sheetrock guys and you sound like you had discussions prior to you painting why is there a problem in you getting paid on a finished job. You spoke to them about the problem, but did you have it in your contract being specific of it and have them sign off prior?

Thats the thing so you could go back and hold their hand to show them where that was explained to them and that they agreed on it...


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> Ultimately the responsibility lies with the painter in this situation to either abstain from applying paint, or fix the substandard work yourself before painting.


"Don't worry, the painter will fix it!"

As Work suggested SPM, I think all you can do is maintain dialog with the client and hope that he doesn't confront you for going ahead and painting a substandard drywall job.

Depending on how bad the drywall job is and how important the business relationship is to you, you might be able to bring the finish up to an acceptable level by applying a healthy coat of high solids underbody, sand it out and then repaint.


----------



## hoz (Sep 27, 2010)

"The Painter gets all the blame and none of the credit"

Though the ****ty DW work is not your fault you should have not applied the paint until the drywall was signed off by all parties. 

At this point it looks like the HO has you over a barrel. 

Live and learn.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> Platinum members that drive Asian sportscars should know this.


Bazinga.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you didn't put it in your contract you will either have to deal with not getting paid, or fix it for free.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Problems like this are simply a communication problem. Best solution is to keep a dialog with the HO. Did you have a contract? If so was it specific?
> I myself hate painting over crap drywall and always try to point out the problems that will become evident if they just want paint put on.


The best solution is to not work for homeowners. Once the homeowner thinks they are getting screwed over it's a no win battle. We just had a similar job like this where the drywall was horrible. The drywaller told the homeowner the painter would fix it. I told the homeowner why would you hire a painter to do drywall work? Another good way to to help ones self out is to keep updated billing throughout the job so atleast they arent holding too much money on you.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Call in your paint rep.


----------

